# Configurar IP, puerta de enlace y DNS

## arieltronce

Estimados como novisimo usuario de Linux me toca configurar una conexion de banda ancha en un Gentoo. 

Como configuro la puerta de enlace predeterminada y los DNS? La Puerta de enlace es 192.168.1.1 , la del modem/router y el dns primario es el mismo 192.168.1.1 y el secundario 200.51.32.3, a esto tambien deberia configurar a la PC con una IP fija dentro del rango 192.68.1.xx.

No se si para cada distro se configura distinto o es todo igual.

Usa el KDE. 

Muchas gracias por su gentil colaboracion.

Saludos.

Ariel

----------

## hakd0c

Para configurar la red tienes que editar el fichero

/etc/conf.d/net y para meter los dns es el /etc/resolv.conf

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```

nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 200.51.32.3

```

----------

## DarwinSoft

Estimado novisimo usuario de Gentoo, en el Handbook apartado "Configuracion de red" se encuentra explicada de forma detallada su pregunta.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#network_term

Espero disfrute de la lectura y le sea de utilidad.

Un Saludo.

----------

## arieltronce

Pregunta, quizas por ignorante, insisto, como edito esos ficheros??

"Para configurar la red tienes que editar el fichero

/etc/conf.d/net y para meter los dns es el /etc/resolv.conf "

Gracias

Ariel

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *arieltronce wrote:*   

> Pregunta, quizas por ignorante, insisto, como edito esos ficheros??
> 
> "Para configurar la red tienes que editar el fichero
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net y para meter los dns es el /etc/resolv.conf "
> ...

 

Desde una consola usando un vulgarius y silvestrus nano

```
nano -w /etc/conf.d/net 

nano -w /etc/resolv.conf 
```

Creo que debes dedicar un poco más de tiempo a la lectura de documentación de Gentoo, existe un doc de nano muy bueno.

----------

## arieltronce

Bien, tengo la "guia basica de Nano" en mis manos, la leere, es algo simple de entender.

Consulto, solo por las dudas, el Nano viene por defecto? Hay que hacer instalarlo? Se usa el get-apt? o aqui es emerge?

Confundido? puede ser? Novato yo diria.

Saludos.

Ariel

----------

## ekz

 *arieltronce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Confundido? puede ser? Novato yo diria.
> 
> 

 

No te compliques, solo editalos con kwrite o el editor te textos q venga con KDE

recuerda que debes ejecutarlos como root

en una terminal te logeas como root y ahi lo ejecutas (el editor)

SAludos

----------

## 1010101

El nano viene por defecto y no tiene nada de dificil cambias lo que quieras y con F2 se te abre el dialogo para salvar el archivo, aceptas y listo.

Y si! gentoo es emerge.

 *arieltronce wrote:*   

> Bien, tengo la "guia basica de Nano" en mis manos, la leere, es algo simple de entender.
> 
> Consulto, solo por las dudas, el Nano viene por defecto? Hay que hacer instalarlo? Se usa el get-apt? o aqui es emerge?
> 
> Confundido? puede ser? Novato yo diria.
> ...

 

----------

## arieltronce

Tenian razon, es super facil. Todo Bien!!!

Gracias!!!

----------

